# DCC sound and control on a DC layout?



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

I am looking at an ad on the back page of the Oct 2014 issue of model railroader magazine. IT is for an MRC wireless controller that claims I can control lights bell horn whistle throttle and direction on as many as 3 trains on one track simultaneously without block switch's.

Anyone familiar with this?????


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Just glanced at MRC's website, and it appears that the claim may be true- but with a "gotcha". You seem to need a separate controller and its associated decoder module for each engine, on one of three different FM frequencies available, for it to work as you describe. At $110 a pop list, I think you're better off biting the bullet and going for full DCC- and that's coming from a die-hard DCer!


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

If plain old DCC is not what you are after there are other approaches coming that will likely be much better.

This one is based around a variety of Bluetooth:

http://www.bluerailtrains.com/

This company has some sort of deal going with Bachmann.

And there is another small outfit working on a WiFi approach.

Time will tell.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

fcwilt said:


> If plain old DCC is not what you are after there are other approaches coming that will likely be much better.
> 
> This one is based around a variety of Bluetooth:
> 
> ...


Note that the BlueRail/Bachmann Bluetooth is “patent pending” which apparently means that this is another proprietary interface (that may well become another dead end).
Open-Interface-Bob


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

RT_Coker said:


> Note that the BlueRail/Bachmann Bluetooth is “patent pending” which apparently means that this is another proprietary interface (that may well become another dead end).
> Open-Interface-Bob


It might but why would BlueRail want to limit their market?

All sorts of tech are patented but licensed to many manufactures.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

fcwilt said:


> It might but why would BlueRail want to limit their market?
> 
> All sorts of tech are patented but licensed to many manufactures.


A company controlled (and licensed) interface is not an open-interface (like DCC). Those that participate are always subject to the limitations (real & marketing) that the company chooses. This is why all widely used interfaces (like DCC & Bluetooth) are either open-interfaces or not under the control of one (or just a few) companies.

From what I can see, BlueRail appears to be primarily licensing Bluetooth to Bachmann, something that one of the 24,000+ companies that are members of the Bluetooth special interest group could also do.
Open-Interface-Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's an interesting product:

http://www.modelrectifier.com/search/product-view.asp?ID=13205

It does permit DCC like loco controls on a DC powered track. But you
wouldn't be able to run any DC locos at the same time since the
system demands that you set the power pack control track feed to
FULL ON.

Further, it will also operate on a DCC layout, should you convert, presumably without
affecting any DCC loco also operating.

As several have already opined, going to fully developed DCC system
from a major manufacturer would possibly be cheaper and offer
much more flexibility.

On the other hand, as with the various new blue tooth type wireless
controllers, it could be considered if one wanted the partial DCC effect without
buying a big $ DCC system.

Personally, I'd go DCC instead.

Don


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

RT_Coker said:


> A company controlled (and licensed) interface is not an open-interface (like DCC).


True.

But some of the DCC systems on the market have proprietary "enhancements" that, in effect, make them "closed" again.

Digitrax added "LocoNet" - which they license. As a result there are a number of 3rd party products that work with LocoNet.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

fcwilt said:


> True.
> 
> But some of the DCC systems on the market have proprietary "enhancements" that, in effect, make them "closed" again.
> 
> Digitrax added "LocoNet" - which they license. As a result there are a number of 3rd party products that work with LocoNet.


To my knowledge there have never been any third party products that are (or were) licensed to used any of Bachmann’s DCC controller interfaces. It is important to realize that Bachmann is by far the big-fish in this BlueRail/Bachmann arrangement. 
Open-Interface-Bob


----------

